# Webauftritt erstellen - Fragen



## htcerox (7. August 2010)

Hallo Comunity,
Ich möchte in den folgenden Wochen einen Webauftritt auf die Beine stellen.
In der Schule hab ich schon anfängliche Erfahrungen mit Html machen dürfen, doch wirklich nur anfängliche.
Vorweg die Frage: was benötige ich alles ?
Einen Server auf dem Späte gehostet wird, doch wo miete ich den an?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal ein paar Tipps geben, und Eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilen. Während der Zeit werden sich sicherlich noch viele Fragen ergeben, bei denen Ihr mich hoffentlich unterstüzt.


----------



## TheRammbock (7. August 2010)

McMonday schrieb:


> Vorweg die Frage: was benötige ich alles ?
> Einen Server auf dem Späte gehostet wird, doch wo miete ich den an?



Oftmals kann man für schmales Geld bei seinem Provider Speicherplatz bekommen. In welchem Umfang, mußt du selbst mal schauen, das sit ganz unterschiedlich. Diese bieten auch interessante Baukästen an, welche man mit wenigen HTML Kentnissen gut anpassen kann.


----------



## htcerox (7. August 2010)

Genau die Baukästen möchte ich umgehen, ich möchte nach Möglichkeit alles selbst machen.
Soweit ich weis, benötige ich kentnisse in HTML, CSS, und Java Script.
Wenn ich dort Webspace miete, bekomme ich zugriff auf einen Server ?
Dann müsste ich ja auch noch eine Domain kaufen, bzw mieten oder?


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. August 2010)

jo oder du kaufst Domain und Server gleich zusammen beim gleichen Provider.
Hier kriegt du für wenige Cent im Monat eine .de Domain + Server  https://schwarzkuenstler.info/

Wär ein CMS keine Lösung für dich ? 
Heute ist einen Homepage aus reinem HTML /CSS ja nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## htcerox (7. August 2010)

Würdest du mir CMS-Lösung erläutern?


----------



## zcei (7. August 2010)

Das ist sozusagen eine Vorgefertigte Homepage, wo du nur noch die Texte eingeben musst.

Die sind heute aber schon so frei verfügbar, dass du komplett eigene Designs da rein packen kannst (was du ja vorhattest).

Der Vorteil ist dann einfach nur die Übersichtlichkeit/Einfachheit beim texten.


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. August 2010)

Ja Vorgefertigt nicht direkt .
Du hast halt ein Grundgerüst welches vom CMD geliefert wird und du kanst dann einfach deine eigenden Designs , Plugin , Module , Texte , fast alles^^ einbinden . Ist von aufwand und der Wartung bzw. aktualisierung sehr einfach zu bedienen. Aber du braucht halt einen Server der dir eine MySQL Datenband liefert (bei link von mir kostet das dann 1.45€ im Monat).


----------



## Puepue (7. August 2010)

Wenn du mit einer Domain leben kannst, wie www.deinwunschname.anbieter.de
dann könntest du auf nen Freehoster zurückgreifen - so für den Anfang - du willst vermutlich erstmal nur experimentieren, oder?
Dann könntest du mal hier schauen bspw: Free Webspace mit PHP und MYSQL kostenlos | CwCity.de
Der Vorteil für dich: kostenlos


----------



## dot (8. August 2010)

McMonday schrieb:


> Vorweg die Frage: was benötige ich alles ?



Einen Editor und vielleicht noch ein Buch, wenn man selfHTML fuer den Anfang nicht mag. Bevor ueberhaupt irgend ein Ergebnis steht ist die Muesze nach einem Server und Domain zu suchen voelliger quatsch.


----------



## speCt0R (10. August 2010)

hi was du brauchst:

-domain & webspace
-die seite/webauftritt

günstigen webspace findest du über google oder bei
server4you.de
strato.de
hosteurope.de
und blablayadayada

du bekommst oftmals ne domain + webspace für 1-5€ pro monat, müsstest dich mal umschauen.. am besten via google 
zuvor solltest du dir überlegen was du genau willst, also was deine seite können muss/soll.
am besten schreibst du hier mal was du genau in der seite haben willst. ich kann dir da helfen 

mfg speCt0R


----------



## patmaster (10. August 2010)

ich kann bplaced.net empfehlen. Viel Speicher, kein Limit, völlig gratis...alles super


----------



## Thomsn (11. August 2010)

Das was dot sagt. Die Frage nach Webspace und Domain ist da im Moment noch die uninteressanteste.

Ich find diese Einführung ganz nett: Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign - Michael Jendryschik


----------



## Decrone (29. August 2010)

Thomsn schrieb:


> Ich find diese Einführung ganz nett: Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign - Michael Jendryschik


 
Die Seite ist wirklich gut


----------



## Aholic (29. August 2010)

Jetzt schon eine domain und webspace zu mieten finde ich quatsch.

Ich würde mir evtl mal Xampp anschauen, hat einen webserver, ftp, sqlserver, mailserver und einiges mehr. Damit kannst du das ganze auf deinem Rechner laufen lassen, die verwendete Software ist die exakt selbe die auf normalen Webservern auch genutzt wird. Dort (!) würde ich dann anfangen zu programmieren, und erst (!) wenn du wirklich etwas liefern kannst - würde ich sie online stellen.

Alles andere ist Geldverschwendung 
Ohne Programme wie Dreamweaver ist es eh viel zu umständlich direkt am Server zu arbeiten (hochladen, editieren, speichern -> hochladen)


----------



## LuXTuX (31. August 2010)

bei http://www.mittwald.de kannst du ein cms einen monat testen, kostenlos. ich empfehle typo3. hat auch gleich duku dabei und so.


----------



## Bauer87 (31. August 2010)

TYPO3 für diesen Zweck? Ich erinnere:


> Ich möchte in den folgenden Wochen einen Webauftritt auf die Beine stellen.
> In der Schule hab ich schon anfängliche Erfahrungen mit Html machen dürfen, doch wirklich nur anfängliche.


TYPO3 ist der totale Overkill. Das kann man wohl lernen, wenn man irgendwann Geld mit Webdesign verdienen will. (Das würden mir selbst meine Freunde nicht umsonst administrieren.)


----------



## Aholic (31. August 2010)

Jo, von Typo3 würde ich abraten, zwar ist es professionell, jedoch wird man beim Programmieren mit TypoScript so seine Schwierigkeiten haben, da reichen meineswissens nach HTML und CSS Kentnisse nicht.

Was mir spontan an CMS's noch einfiele wäre Wordpress.
Zwar ursprünglich ein Blog CMS, lässt sich jedoch sehr leicht anpassen und erweitern, da Themes völlig abgetrennt vom eigentlichen Code sind, dazu gibt es für fast alles tags, wodurch sich PHP Funktionen einbinden lassen.

Und durch unzähle Plugins die es gibt (die stetig mehr werden) lässt sich damit sehr viel realisieren 

Oder natürlich, von 0 auf selber anfangen zu programmieren, sich Code Schnipsel im Netz suchen, und versuchen das ganze anzupassen. (Wird jedoch als Anfänger einiges an Einarbeitungszeit kosten)


----------



## milesdavis (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehler Joomla!
Ich nutze es selbst auch
Es gibt unzählige Erweiterungen, Plugins....
Support in Deutsch...
Und du kannst es verändern wie du willst, weil:



> Joomla! 		ist freie, unter der GNU/GPL-Lizenz veröffentlichte Software.



Wenn du Fragen oder Beispiele suchst, PN an mich oder:

www.joomlaportal.de
www.joomlaos.org


----------



## -Jacky- (2. Oktober 2010)

Was du baruachst ist einen Host, wie schon erklärt. Domaingo ist recht günstig und bietet guten Webspace.

An Programmiersprache solltest du HTML und CSS können. Java, PHP und Flash sind für Fortgeschrittene.

Als CMS (content Managment System) würde ich Joomla oder Drupal nutzen.
Alles kostenlos und mit vielen Plugins und sinnvollen Erweiterungen.
Wenn du mit CSS nicht klar kommst, gibts da auch ganz tolle Templates, die man nur installieren muss.


----------



## Aholic (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum unnütz Geld ausgeben?
Xampp, wie bereits gesagt ist die beste Lösung.

Bevor ich nichts habe, ja nichtmal überhaupt eine Idee, dann würde ich auch keinen Server bzw. Webspace mieten. Dazu ist es noch umständlich dauert Sachen per FTP hochzuladen.
Aber wie es ausschaut, meldet sich der TE trotz seines heutigen Besuches nicht mehr


----------



## htcerox (7. Oktober 2010)

Doch, ich lese auch immer noch fleißig mit und versuche eure Vorschläge für meine Projekte zu verwenden, doch stecke ich gerade etwas im Stress. Sobald es weiter geht, meld ich mich...
Ps. Danke schonmal


----------

